# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  New dart frogs -- Phyllobates Terribilis "orange"

## Emily

All I can say is *wow* -- these are beautiful little frogs, and just precious. I honestly wasn't prepared for how tiny these would be -- the smallest frogs/toads I have are Bumblebee walking toads, and I got them as sub-adults / adults (3/4" - 1"). These little ones are around 1/2" ... and my first dart frogs. Coming tomorrow are 2 Azureus which are about 4 - 5 months old.  

The first picture is of them in their little deli cups, the other, in their new temporary home ... that is a dime in the picture for size comparison.

----------


## Lynn

Congrats and enjoy  :Smile: 
Lynn

----------


## mariebaby21

so tiny! but so beautiful

----------


## Heather

Very pretty! Such nice bold coloring.

----------

